# Aircraft Profiles!



## Pong (May 6, 2008)

Post some neat aircraft profiles!


A6M2, A6M3, Rufe, A6M5 color profiles.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 6, 2008)

I've never seen the training A6M before. Cool.


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2008)

I agree with Thorlifter.


----------



## rochie (May 6, 2008)

2 seat zero you learn something new every day8)


----------



## Pong (May 7, 2008)

More profiles, this time P-51Ds.


----------



## Smokey (May 7, 2008)

The Aircraft of Captain Kobayashi






Encounters with WW2 RIAF Veterans - Air Commodore Homi Shapurji Ratnagar

These next three are from this impressive Spanish Civil War site I've posted before:

Spanish Civil War Aircraft - Codes and Markings


----------



## Heinz (May 8, 2008)

Very cool.


----------



## DBII (May 8, 2008)

Thanks for the profiles.

DBII


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2008)

Cool stuff.


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2008)

Yep , nice stuff here.THX.


----------



## Pong (May 8, 2008)

BF-109 profiles.


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2008)

Nice.THX for posting.


----------



## Micdrow (May 10, 2008)

Couple of A6M2-K training zero's, source of photo's unknown


----------



## Pong (May 11, 2008)

Wow. THX Micdrow!


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2008)

And here two pics I've found somewhere but I don't remember where.

Source unknown.


----------



## otftch (May 12, 2008)

Some great pics guys.
Ed


----------



## johnjsr (May 25, 2008)

very much cool. You can view more Photos to canvas pictures. Its really a gud work


Thanks


----------



## Haztoys (May 25, 2008)

rochie said:


> 2 seat zero you learn something new every day8)



I have an old aircraft magazine from the early seventy's ...Were they pulled a two seat Zero out of some water on a south pacific island...( Like they would be pulling it out of a lake in France...DUH...   ...).. Its was "not" a trainer ...It was used in combat ..And I'm "thinking" that the American info said were and who had shot the Zero down..Did not have two controls ...The canopy was not the same as the pic we have here ..The trainer canopy here is much longer then the one in they found..It was hard to even see its two seat at first...And I "think" they had no clue it was two seat until the plane was raised... At the time of the magazine they were shocked at the two seat and were not sure of why and what it was for...So some were out there (I hope) is a two seat Zero in one peace ..The aircraft was very whole ...

(It's been some time sents I've read the magazine..But I still have the magazine)...


----------



## A4K (Jun 4, 2008)

Great photos guys, always loved the A6M2-Ks...I once read that some A6M5s were field-converted to trainers too.

Haztoys, I photocopied photos of that aircraft from Charles Darby's book 'aircraft wrecks of the South Pacific' (I think it was called). It was converted to trainer status in the field. The aircraft was restored in Australia, and now resides in the Tokyo science and technology museum. 
I'll send the pics to Wojtek (Wurger) and maybe he can scan and post them here for me.


----------

